# After My Car Accident...An Update



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

An update on Koda, Riley, and I...


Last New Year's Eve I was in a horrific car accident in which I was run over by a car and nearly lost my foot. My passion, my Photography, was ripped from me as I had been taking photos at the time and my camera gear was destroyed in the accident. After a month's stay in the hospital, I came home to the most amazing companion in the world...My dog, Koda. Riley, has been there, too, of course...But the way in which Koda behaved was an insurmountable display of true friendship. His actions, the way he absolutely refused to leave my bedside when I was unable to walk for six months, shows true character. I knew he was special from the day I got him, but these actions only furthered this belief. When I graduated and moved from my bedridden state to having some mobility, acquired a new camera and a cheap lens, I was able to hop outside occasionally with a walker and do the only thing that I knew how to do...Take pictures. The first thing that I did was take pictures of my Koda and Riley. This was the result...




































































































































































































































Page two is coming...Sorry for the overload...


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Koda was even featured in a short blurb on the Arizona ABC15 news' Facebook because of our story


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Nice shots. Glad you are managing to get about a little.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Beautiful photos of some beautiful pups!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

so glad to see your post. Your pictures are as always beautiful. How are you doing? Koda and Riley look great. The news story of Koda's support is fabntastic. Koda you definiely win the Best Friend award.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

The close ups totally capture emotions,beautiful!Loved the last one of Koda and the Orange ball.Glad you are recovering


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you all...

Dogma..The best I could do was throw with one hand and shoot with the other  Koda loved every minute of it

Daisy, I'm up and moving and doing what I love again..Photography. My story isn't all bad after all. I got a job with The Phoenix New Times, and now I do what I've always wanted to do...Photograph huge bands! I've shot more than I can count and am getting recognition for it. I'm walking with a limp and I can't run, but I have a foot, and that's what matters. I'm not out of the water yet in terms of healing, I still have open wounds on my foot...But it's almost fully closed up.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

You are so talented Melina. 

I started taking pictures recently and realized something. People like you have this talent and selfless to realize that there is a memorable moment, and instead of getting caught up in it, you have this ability to grab a camera, position it just so, snap and share it with the world...don't lose that selflessness. The world thrives on your ability to share these precious moments...they make us just a tad bit happier...

I've missed you...

Please keep posting occupationally. 

<3


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, I'm glad you are recovering well. What a nightmare way to start the new year.
You are very talented, so evident in every photo!!


----------



## Judahsmom (Mar 2, 2011)

*After the Car Accident*

I thoroughly enjoy your pictures! I've always wondered how other photographers position their German Shepherds. I've been wanting to get more shots of Judah and Jiah. I really love the close up ones. I love the bokeh in your shots. You've done a great job. I'm happy for you being able to do the work you love now! I pray for a full recovery for you!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesome pics.! So glad you are back. You were missed!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Melina I'm so glad your recovering well, and a dream job!! The pictures are amazing, you've really captured their 'being'...Hope you continue to recover and good luck with your job


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Amazing photos!! The subjects are gorgeous. Congrats on triumphing over tragedy!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

well I always loved your pictures (and dogs) im glad you are posting again. im sorry to hear about your accident, and I wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Aww Zeeva, How kind of you! I really appreciate that  I've missed you too


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

And thank you all! It's good to be back  I'm doing okay now, on the mend finally. Great to see you all. I appreciate the kind words and we'll wishes.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Melina thats great,open wounds on the foot take quite awhile to fully close. The job sounds like the perfect place for you to shine.Sending my wishes for a complete recovery and congratulations on your"dream job"


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Lori, Where is Hillsborough? I'm currently in NJ (Mount Laurel) with my Boyfriend healing my foot. I don't have Koda and Riley with me  They're back in Phoenix with my parents for the time being...The Boyfriend and I are deciding what to do about that eventually...


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Its good to see your photography again! :thumbup: Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Loneforce!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad you are healing-absolutely beautiful pics- glad you got your dream job!!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you, Holland...Chevelle is going to post another photo of mine on their Facebook timeline today  If you're a fan, watch for it!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So glad you're among the walking! Love the photos of your beautiful dogs


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

So glad to hear that you are recovering, and taking your beautiful pictures again. The pictures of Koda and Riley are beautiful. Wolfie and I wish you a speedy full recovery, and continued success with your photography.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I am so glad to hear you are recovering. You are lucky two fold. Not only are you recovering and getting back to your photography, but lucky to have the love of two wonderful dogs. 
The pictures are awesome. Can't wait to see more.


----------

